# Matt's medical nexus



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2021)

Matt's medical nexus.
www.antiquemedicines.com
Listing for most medicine bottles

Click on link ,then click on enter site ,then click on enter nexus.
Medicines and pictures listed from a-z


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2021)

Another one 
antiquebottlepickers.com


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 8, 2021)

The list is only for PATENT type meds.  To bad someone doesn't compile a list of pharmacy meds.  I can't even imagine how huge that database would be.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 8, 2021)

It would be huge...I'm guessing 10X hutchbook or more.  I have classified over 2000 New Hampshire pharmacy bottles (counting variations and sizes) and that's from a small state.  In 8 years of digging in Galveston and Houston, I have accumulated roughly 170 different variations of Galveston drugstore bottles and roughly 50 from Houston...and that appears to be just a fraction of what is out there.  It might be doable to list all pharmacies that had an embossed pharmacy bottle of any kind though...but would take lots of collaboration for sure.


----------

